# give me money- Ill do nothing to help myself- its for the children



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

I have 2 friends who don't even know each other that put up a link asking for money. neither one of them have children.

one gal is about 25, divorced, lives in Hawaii, father multi millionaire. wrote the think and grow rich shit. she simply states that she wants to pay off her debt and start over. Always kinda been a party mess. made a go fundme account.

I have another friend who is a aquaintence on another board. drinks, cokes and does nothing for himself or anyone else. I know him in person last time he was in a pinch I brought a bike over for restoration 95dr125- brought over the parts and the bike gave him 400 to handle it- gave him the cheddar upfront. he never did anything with the bike. I went up there on the weekends and worked on it my self. months passed....so did Jesse James with his turbo busa that they couldn't fix at west coast choppers. that bike sat there for months. this guy did nothing for the electrical system on the bike. jesse said he didn't pay him up front like I did. hes smarter than me. (just so we are clear I don't want to hear any shit talk about jesse what you think you know isn't true) he recently got evicted what did he do with the cash he wasn't paying the rent with? drugs and booze baby.

well anyway this guy put up a link" im broke" with his pay pal addy.

now I aint rich, but I have enough and a little extra. but I cannot see paying some ones way and they do not learn how to manage their funds and their life. I don't see helping someone who wont help themselves. sometimes not helping is helping.


how would you handle this? I have said nothing offered nothing. but this has stirred up some confusion within me. of why?


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Your last line says it - say nothing and offer nothing.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

I wouldnt do it! Some times you just got to let people grow up and pay their own bills.... My kids keep "borrowing" all mine so Im always broke... Anyone want to pay my bills?


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Ignore them SL. Both of them. I am so sick of this "Go Fundme" shit. I am ALL FOR helping those who are down on their luck and need a hand up to get back on their feet, as long as they are helping themselves as well. I am all for helping those who work their asses off to take care of their families, who actually put their families first, and still can't quite make it. I have no qualms about making sure that hard working people eat. I have no qualms with my tax dollars helping to feed children.

But I have no sympathy for trust fund babies who piss their daddies off, or the whoa is me I'm a victim so I'm going to self destruct cry babies. Ya' did it to yourself. My wife has a friend who lives in Hawaii as well. Until I saw the age, I thought you were talking about her. They were childhood friends. Daddy is literally a billionaire. And she's bat shit crazy, lost custody of her kids, her houses (three I believe, valued at several million), and was turning tricks for drug money at one point. She decided to start reproducing with every swingin' pecker she came across. She had daddy issues.

I wouldn't say anything to them. I wouldn't offer anything. Find something good for your "little extra" to give to if that's what you feel you need to do. Wounded Warriors or something. Folks who've earned it.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Doc Holliday said:


> I wouldnt do it! Some times you just got to let people grow up and pay their own bills.... My kids keep "borrowing" all mine so Im always broke... Anyone want to pay my bills?


I'm your huckleberry...

sorry, couldn't resist. :grin:


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I do not believe in helping degenerates be degenerates.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

If I need money I will cast some boolits for people or reload some, if it gets bad then I would sell off everything I had before I lower myself to ask others pay for what I did.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

on ethe other forum I frequent they are doing a shaming- what about you rich so cal people- help him while he's down. um. ya. no. I owe no one nothing. I give to horse and wolf rescue groups, wounded warrior and BSM. 

im curious as to what goes through some ones mind. I mean how do you get the audacity... to do nothing for yourself- offer not to do something in exchange. and expect people to send money online.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

You need better friends :/


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

She was one of my tenants. he father paid the rent. this guy was a local bike night fav and very talented bike mechanic. og as they get. with a nasty coke habit.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Hey guys I'm really broke right now. I can't afford to take care of my lambo payment this month and I'm worried that the repo man will get me. If yall could just send 29.95 each I should be able to make it. Thanks.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

shotlady said:


> on ethe other forum I frequent they are doing a shaming- what about you rich so cal people- help him while he's down. um. ya. no. I owe no one nothing. I give to horse and wolf rescue groups, wounded warrior and BSM.


If you really want to help him, kick his ass up one side of the street and down the other until he figures out that he needs to have a job if he wants to have money. Giving money to a degenerate is a disgrace to the money.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

shotlady said:


> I have 2 friends...


That is your first problem right there. I hold high standards for people that make the inner circle of friendship. Its a higher level than family even.

I say you kick these turds to the curb and go on. The chlorine in the skimmer basket will take care of them eventually.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

yep neither is direct relation to myself. one is a forum poster- we all know each other. the other is a daughter as an ex tenant


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

GTGallop said:


> That is your first problem right there. I hold high standards for people that make the inner circle of friendship. Its a higher level than family even.
> 
> I say you kick these turds to the curb and go on. The chlorine in the skimmer basket will take care of them eventually.


The wife says from time to time you should call so-and-so. I say no. She ask why not and the answer is always the same. I know him and we worked together but we are not that tight. I have very few true friends and like it that way. It takes a long time to get/earn that kind of trust from me. They are the same way. All of them could call at any time of night and I would be on the way as soon as I could get dresses. I guess it is more than just friendship it is loyalty too.


----------



## Wise Prepper (Oct 2, 2014)

Sorry i dont enable! Truth is I almost never loan money! Only to my very closest friends, who never need it. Im self employed and will give anyone a hand up by allowing them to do some work for me, even on our property. If you dont want to work for it I have no other way of helping you. My answer to can i borrow some money. "I wouldn't feel comfortable loaning you money when I know you can't pay it back" I have given money to parents and grand parents but no one else in my family. I may be an ass for it but thats how i am


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I am in your shoes shotlady. I am not wealthy, but, I work my ass off to be comfortable. Sometimes. Like this week, I am very close to being broke, but I have a paycheck coming Friday. I have enough money. I have very few friends, that I hang out with. I work, my friends work. 
Giving good money after bad money is just a waste. 
And, Damnit, I love Jesse.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Shot Lady....I'm torn on this. Part of me wants to recommend trying to throw some sense of humiliation on your acquaintances and part of me says to recommend cutting ties and let other folks do what they will. A fool and his money are soon parted as they say. So folks will give to them. which may help them get on their feet or only enable bad behavior...rinse and repeat.

If it were a good friend of mine I would bring the hard love and cause them some humiliation...at least to the point they didn't try that stuff again...If it's just an acquaintance then I chalk down a lesson learned about judgment an move on.

Now if you really want to get involved then you can try to find a way to a) let any potential doner know what they are giving to...a coke habit.....or b) send a link to the wealthy father and the daughter saying that it's sad that he has so much yet his family members feel compelled to beg and take from others because they cannot manage their family issues internally. 

I'm sure neither suggestion will keep these folks friendly towards you. But ...what will you lose?


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

I pay taxes... my tax money goes to help fund people who for a TEMPORARY time get on their feet with unemployment benefits, medical care, and food.... why would I give them more money.....

Wait... you mean people stay on tax funded government assistance longer than necessary? WHat what what?

Next part... if the people were close friends it makes a different situation; but I still don't know if I ever would fork over money. I would fork over other items - job leads, clothing for interviews, and even a ride to said job once it was landed. Giving money, as OSF mentions, is only going to fuel bad habits or continue the circle of relying on other peoples money with out any form of learned responsibility. 


Give them an MRE, a butter knife, a bamboo pole, and a few survival books and drop them off in the mountains. If they make it out then I may give them money


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

People like that have to want to help themselves. You gave the one a chance to make money by offer of employment. He boned you. Big time. The other has a wealthy dad. My guess is that dad is tired of her crap and has cut her off until she shapes up. Do not interfere with either situation. These people obviously have not hit bottom and have no intention of changing their ways. Do not feel guilty for not being their enabler. They have something to prove to you.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Doc Holliday said:


> My kids keep "borrowing" all mine so Im always broke...


This exactly lol.

In all seriousness I'm really bad at saying no and I've given out my fair share of money. But I never _loan_ money because I never expect to see it given back. If I give money it's a gift. Even I being the pushover I am would not give money to either of those two though. Now show me a single mother with 2 jobs and working her ass off to put food on the table and I'll be right there on her doorstep with a box of food and a utility payment for her.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Anyone have any wonderful ideas on how to make some money working at home (in a prepper-ish way)? I really need to find something worthwhile, but every item I see online screams SCAM. Medical issues keep me 'out of production' as far as regular work around here. Not to mention making keeping up the property difficult sometimes. :sad:


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

thepeartree said:


> Anyone have any wonderful ideas on how to make some money working at home (in a prepper-ish way)? I really need to find something worthwhile, but every item I see online screams SCAM. Medical issues keep me 'out of production' as far as regular work around here. Not to mention making keeping up the property difficult sometimes. :sad:


Honestly - Look at making prepper buckets. Think of how much people pay for premade buckets and premade bug out bags. Might be an easy in to make some cash on the side. Problem would be marketing to an already functional market. Some of the DIY items out there (I'm thinking of the DIY solar desalination) could easily be converted to other items to make and sale off if there is no patents on them.

All else fails.. become an author


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

It doesn't sound like they want help, rather just an easy way out.

If I am going to help someone, they already need to be on the right path.

With that said, one of our members of our church fell on hard times. He had a pretty remarkable story, getting hooked on drugs, became homeless for a few years, had a fallout with his parents. Showed up at our church one day, got the help he needed. Got a place to live, went to school, got a job, got married, had a baby son and been sober for many years.

While he is a great example of positive change, his one problem is the past drug use and homelessness led to serious dental problems. It makes getting jobs difficult for him but despite that he is employed and supports his family but can't afford the dental work he needs.

His gofundme page is:

http://www.gofundme.com/fov4u0

Its people like that I'll donate some cash to, rather than someone who hasn't yet made any changes in their life to do better.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Dalarast said:


> Honestly - Look at making prepper buckets. Think of how much people pay for premade buckets and premade bug out bags. Might be an easy in to make some cash on the side. Problem would be marketing to an already functional market. Some of the DIY items out there (I'm thinking of the DIY solar desalination) could easily be converted to other items to make and sale off if there is no patents on them.
> 
> All else fails.. become an author


Yeah, that bob market would be hard to crack. Especially with the Walmart in town selling the same kind of thing. And this state is NOT friendly to small business. For instance, they make you travel to a state tax office to get a business license. That may be as much as 150 miles away, depending. Hey, maybe I'll start a prepper soap opera based on posts on this board! Yeah, that's the ticket! Maybe 'The Further Adventures Of Kahlan'... or something


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

bigdogbuc said:


> Ignore them SL. Both of them. I am so sick of this "Go Fundme" shit. I am ALL FOR helping those who are down on their luck and need a hand up to get back on their feet, as long as they are helping themselves as well. I am all for helping those who work their asses off to take care of their families, who actually put their families first, and still can't quite make it. I have no qualms about making sure that hard working people eat. I have no qualms with my tax dollars helping to feed children.
> 
> But I have no sympathy for trust fund babies who piss their daddies off, or the whoa is me I'm a victim so I'm going to self destruct cry babies. Ya' did it to yourself. My wife has a friend who lives in Hawaii as well. Until I saw the age, I thought you were talking about her. They were childhood friends. Daddy is literally a billionaire. And she's bat shit crazy, lost custody of her kids, her houses (three I believe, valued at several million), and was turning tricks for drug money at one point. She decided to start reproducing with every swingin' pecker she came across. She had daddy issues.
> 
> I wouldn't say anything to them. I wouldn't offer anything. Find something good for your "little extra" to give to if that's what you feel you need to do. Wounded Warriors or something. Folks who've earned it.


Could'nt have said it better sir..


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

thepeartree said:


> Yeah, that bob market would be hard to crack. Especially with the Walmart in town selling the same kind of thing. And this state is NOT friendly to small business. For instance, they make you travel to a state tax office to get a business license. That may be as much as 150 miles away, depending. Hey, maybe I'll start a prepper soap opera based on posts on this board! Yeah, that's the ticket! Maybe 'The Further Adventures Of Kahlan'... or something


Omg lol. I'm famous. I am not sure this is a _good_ famous though.


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

Kahlan being hero and hubby being villian...
hahahaha


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Kahlan said:


> Omg lol. I'm famous. I am not sure this is a _good_ famous though.


Oh, it'll be something else! I might have to spice it up a little, of course. Hints of him locking her in the closet as soon as the word 'shopping' leaves her poor bruised lips... Well, you get the picture. Wow, it would make a great graphic novel! Kahlan forced to dress in rags because the hubby won't trust her to touch money...


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

thepeartree said:


> Oh, it'll be something else! I might have to spice it up a little, of course. Hints of him locking her in the closet as soon as the word 'shopping' leaves her poor bruised lips... Well, you get the picture. Wow, it would make a great graphic novel! Kahlan forced to dress in rags because the hubby won't trust her to touch money...


Why do I have a feeling this would air on the Lifetime network....


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Stories like this break my heart. Please post a link so we can all donate...............................anyone?


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I have very few "friends", many acquaintances but, few friends. 

Say what you want to them, but never loan them money. Give it if you want but consider it a gift. 
Ever heard the adage "loaning money to family/friends damages their memory"? 

I have no problem helping those in need who also try to help themselves but, generally I follow this rule; 

For even when we were with you, this we commanded you, that if any would not work, neither should he eat. 
2 Thessalonians 3:10


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

turbo6 said:


> It doesn't sound like they want help, rather just an easy way out.
> 
> If I am going to help someone, they already need to be on the right path.
> 
> ...


Since he has redeemed himself...I definetly will try to help him...in meantime..you can help him with prepper advices like..backyard...chickens...rabbits...goats...vegetables farming etc


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

thepeartree said:


> Oh, it'll be something else! I might have to spice it up a little, of course. Hints of him locking her in the closet as soon as the word 'shopping' leaves her poor bruised lips... Well, you get the picture. Wow, it would make a great graphic novel! Kahlan forced to dress in rags because the hubby won't trust her to touch money...


Now I don't want to trivialize women that are actually in abusive relationships. My heart goes out to them. I'm in my relationship because I was stupid and impulsive and married a man I barely knew. But he doesn't hit me and if he did he'd be out the door so fast he wouldn't know what hit _him_! But... you could have me in rags slaving away in the kitchen or something.









***And now hijack over and back to your regularly scheduled thread.***


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

Its amazing to me how some people can ask for a handout. I just don't have that gene, and I know families that have truly had exceptional circumstances (illness, lost jobs, lost homes etc.) that keep struggling along (taking lower paying jobs, multiple) and NEVER ask anyone for a handout/hand-up. I rarely buy Lotto tickets, but when I do, I say a small prayer that I might win so I could help those around me that I just don't have the resources to help at this time.

It just seems to me that those that strive to be self sufficient are the last to EVER ask for a handout. I'd love to share a couple personal examples, but privacy for those involved is more important. Just know that there are those out there that truly deserve a helping hand that will be the first to share what they have and the last to ask for help.

AJ


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Kahlan said:


> View attachment 7357
> 
> 
> ***And now hijack over and back to your regularly scheduled thread.***


I'm hoping making my Bacon sandwich that I asked for yesterday


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Kahlan said:


> Now I don't want to trivialize women that are actually in abusive relationships. My heart goes out to them. I'm in my relationship because I was stupid and impulsive and married a man I barely knew. But he doesn't hit me and if he did he'd be out the door so fast he wouldn't know what hit _him_! But... you could have me in rags slaving away in the kitchen or something.
> 
> View attachment 7357
> 
> ...


Hehehe.... I intend to make it "An epic tale of steamy self-sufficiency and wild orgies of vegetable canning!"


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

thepeartree said:


> Yeah, that bob market would be hard to crack. Especially with the Walmart in town selling the same kind of thing. And this state is NOT friendly to small business. For instance, they make you travel to a state tax office to get a business license. That may be as much as 150 miles away, depending. Hey, maybe I'll start a prepper soap opera based on posts on this board! Yeah, that's the ticket! Maybe 'The Further Adventures Of Kahlan'... or something


A Blog? Don't those who Blog get sponsers who pay for their ads?


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

thepeartree said:


> Anyone have any wonderful ideas on how to make some money working at home (in a prepper-ish way)? I really need to find something worthwhile, but every item I see online screams SCAM. Medical issues keep me 'out of production' as far as regular work around here. Not to mention making keeping up the property difficult sometimes. :sad:


Not really a prepper type job but I work on the side for a prescription discount card company. You get paid whenever your card is is used at a pharmacy. Once a month they mail you a commission check. You get $1.20 per script. A patient gets 5 scripts in a visit, you get $6. Get 500 in a month you make $600.

Most of us simply drive to offices, urgent cares and distribute cards. Usually 5 minute visit per stop. Nothing really labor intensive.

However many reps take different approaches and call places, mail out cards. Run flyers, run ads in newspapers, market to social media, make web pages etc.

While it's probably more effective in person, many folks manage part time income at home with some creativity.

I've worked with them over a year, and it's the only "online job" I've considered since I'm skeptical. But it works and gets me an extra check every month.

If it sounds good to you or anyone else, drop me a PM.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Guess I am just old school, I believe in helping those who are trying to help themselves, those looking for a handout, look someplace else. Simple as that.


----------



## PrepperDogs (May 12, 2013)

I'll spend your money on hookers and blow.

Is that honest enough for you?

If so, send money to.....XXXXXXXXX


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

haha I am embarrassed for them that they would put their hand out instead of getting up and making it happen themselves. you know im not going to slide one penny over to either of them. I just don't understand not being embarrassed doing nothing for yourself expecting someone else to bail you out.


----------



## Wise Prepper (Oct 2, 2014)

Its the entitlement generation! Not all are like that (im mid 30's) but so many are worthless! They have been told all there life how great they are and they deserve everything...


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

The entitlement generation. Thank you public schools.


----------



## Wise Prepper (Oct 2, 2014)

MrsInor said:


> The entitlement generation. Thank you public schools.


I wish it was just the schools! Its parents not raising there kids. They want to keep up with the Jones'. They work so much and never with there kids. So they buy there kids affection and tell them how they can do no wrong...Its the every kid gets a trophy BS. My kids do wrong and they know it. There biggest fear is disappointing me. If they do something wrong I let them know Im disappointed in them and they cry. Im not an ass to them but let them know they are wrong! They loose a game I tell them to try harder, practice more.


----------



## Wise Prepper (Oct 2, 2014)

On the same note. I have spent a few years on my kids school board advisory comity (the only dad that could take time out of my day... ugh). This was half school officials (teachers, principle etc) and half parents and local business owners. We talked about budget and things to help the school etc. The topic came up one day about teaching the kids better. I stated if we want the students to do better we need to get the parents involved more since it all starts from home. We need parents at school and involved more whether it be during school hours or after. Every school official in the room looked at me and there eyes lit up. Someone seen the light besides them. Kids get dropped off and picked up thinking that's all they need to learn, then bitch at the school when Johnny the class clown isn't learning!


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Ignore, don't ruminate on it, and forget about it and them.

Some time back I told the similar sob story of a family on EBT, milking unemployment while working in their own businesses and calling about 25 hrs full time. This f ing free loader now enjoys bragging about his "loan modification" in which $65k of his mortgage was gifted to him by our idiotic govt. My only solids is he is still burried. My God if they take my retirement savings to give to the low life scum like this I'll probably go postal.

Ok...enough rumination



shotlady said:


> I have 2 friends who don't even know each other that put up a link asking for money. neither one of them have children.
> 
> one gal is about 25, divorced, lives in Hawaii, father multi millionaire. wrote the think and grow rich shit. she simply states that she wants to pay off her debt and start over. Always kinda been a party mess. made a go fundme account.
> 
> ...


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Wise Prepper said:


> I wish it was just the schools! Its parents not raising there kids. They want to keep up with the Jones'. They work so much and never with there kids. So they buy there kids affection and tell them how they can do no wrong...Its the every kid gets a trophy BS. My kids do wrong and they know it. There biggest fear is disappointing me. If they do something wrong I let them know Im disappointed in them and they cry. Im not an ass to them but let them know they are wrong! They loose a game I tell them to try harder, practice more.


You might be able to do more. Losing a game is not always a case of "work harder". Sometimes the other side is simply better. You assign the game to history and move on. Maybe the kids improve if you sit down with them and analyze what went wrong and what can be worked on to improve the outcome. This may help them improve faster than a simple "try harder".


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

BagLady said:


> A Blog? Don't those who Blog get sponsers who pay for their ads?


Matter of fact, I have two blogs out there, soon to be 3. It takes a while to generate the numbers to make money, but at least some people have noticed. We'll see on this line of attack. That's going to get easier if I get a computer to write on. Using this tablet is ok, but not using a real keyboard slows me down a lot. Maybe come tax return time I can talk the wife into loosening up the budget a little. Or maybe we'll win the lottery


----------



## 2Tim215 (Jun 19, 2014)

Here's a story. I am a father of a 2 yr old and married to a wonderful woman who's a nurse. 4 yrs ago I was retrenched with no savings, no package and no idea  I taught myself to make knives with a railroad track and a fire in the ground slowly progressing to a reasonable workshop, fair income and a hard earned rep for quality and honesty. It hasn't been easy and some months I sold my tools just to get by. And on good months I bought them back Now my corrupt government is having a postal strike and I have 20K "lost" of which I will probably have to replace or refund. Thankfully my clients are all reasonable and my rep allows me some breathing room. There is nothing like working yourself to death to remain honest and then having it taken from you by some other idiots greed and stupidity and having absolute no control over it. Now I must use couriers at 3X the cost, eating into an already thin margin. But at least I can still do it. Will just have to work 3x harder
I have no pity for people who squander what they have on stupidity and then hold out there hands like it's there due and hardworking people must fork out there cash. There are better people out there who need it more, even if you don't know them. 
I was taught that if you give to a certain type of person all you do is make them reliant on the hand out and not on themselves. And those that are self reliant, no matter the situation, they will never ask and will very seldom accept . If there is one thing and one thing only that you can teach your kids it's this: Self reliance, in life and in business.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

This is easy for me as I have ZERO compassion for degenerates. Stop all charity, take all bike and equipment back. He obviously gives two shits about your charity so **** him...sideways. If he bitches and whines...tell him to kick rocks. He should've taken advantage when he had the chance, and it sounds like you gave him a long time to do something about it. 

Gah...I hate hearing shit like this. People taking advantage of other people kind hearts. GET YOUR SHIT TOGETHER BEFORE YOU DIE! That's what I yell at degenerates and coke/crack heads. Like Cobra Kai baby!!! NO MERCY!!!


----------



## Wise Prepper (Oct 2, 2014)

thepeartree said:


> You might be able to do more. Losing a game is not always a case of "work harder". Sometimes the other side is simply better. You assign the game to history and move on. Maybe the kids improve if you sit down with them and analyze what went wrong and what can be worked on to improve the outcome. This may help them improve faster than a simple "try harder".


Very true. I'm a very antilitical person and it comes out in my parenting. Maybe a little to much some times... Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

GTGallop said:


> That is your first problem right there. I hold high standards for people that make the inner circle of friendship. Its a higher level than family even.
> 
> I say you kick these turds to the curb and go on. The chlorine in the skimmer basket will take care of them eventually.


Just had something happen in my personal life that I wanted to post up in support of my earlier statement.
I had a friend that had made it to that "friend" level. Not the highest level of friendship, but certainly higher than family.

I found out he was stealing from the job and falsifying records. I didn't know about it until one day he was gone from work. Now, I don't particularly care that the employer lost money. It is a big company and the singular amount of this one incident was insignificant to the bottom line. But that the friend would be of a character that would allow him to steal bothered me deeply - for about 5 minutes. After that he was ejected from the friend circle. I'm sure I'll be civil and cordial should we ever meet in public. He may even still be a resource at some point (in the way that I might take cover behind him if there was a shooting), but only a resource to be used and not relied upon and certainly not trusted with anything of great importance. But he will never - NEVER EVER - be a friend again.


----------



## PrepperDogs (May 12, 2013)

GTGallop said:


> He may even still be a resource at some point (in the way that I might take cover behind him if there was a shooting)


Many people over the years fall into that category.

My definition of friend is someone who will take a bullet for me and vice versa.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

gt, I recently found out that a friend of mine had dirty hands. I never knew it. I just don't think that way so I was never made privy. He ran a motorcycle dealership and would run things through as warranty to keep the dealership up. made me sad to find out. I always thought he had a stellar rep. I couldn't run fast enough far enough.


----------

